# Chieftec Dragon / Front USB Einheit einzeln zu kaufen?



## TheRammbock (18. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei einer der USB Buchsen ist dieses weiße Plastik weggebrochen. Kennt jemand von euch eine Bezugsquelle für die gesammte Plantine (nicht die Buchsen selbst)?

Gruß Rammbock


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2010)

Also, wenn, dann wohl bei CT selbst ^^


----------



## TheRammbock (18. Mai 2010)

Nöööhööööö, auf der Homepage selbst find ich sowas nicht.


----------



## Ben2010 (18. Mai 2010)

Wird wahrscheinlich auch eher selten auf der homepage stehen. 

einfach mal email an die schreiben und nachfragen


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2010)

Ja, eben. Die können ja keinen Onlineshop für jede Kleinigkeit betreiben


----------



## TheRammbock (19. Mai 2010)

Naja, mit 2, 3 oder 5 Ersatzteilen ... Macht doch kein Aufwand ...

Nee, im ernst. Hab mal eine E-Post hingeschrieben. Mal gucken was da kommt.


----------



## Stille (1. Juni 2010)

In Deutschland bekommst du über Chieftec Computergehäuse: Dragon, BX, CX, Bravo,  Mesh, Smart, Servergehäuse, 19" IPC, BH-01B-B-B, BH-01B-B-SL, BH-02B-B-B, BH-02B-B-SL, CH-01B-B-SL, CH-01SL-SL-B, SH-01B-B-B, SH-01B-B-SL, Dust Guard, und etc. alles was es von Chieftec gibt. Was nicht im Shop ist muss man erfragen.


> etwas nicht gefunden?
> Haben Sie im Angebot der Webseite einen
> Chieftec Artikel nicht gefunden?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRammbock (1. Juni 2010)

Super. Da werd ich auch hinschreiben. 

Chieftec ist mir bis heute eine Antwort schuldig ...


----------



## Stille (1. Juni 2010)

Ich helfe doch gerne.


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

Kannst du das Teil mal ausbauen und ein Bild machen? Hast du nen Lötkolben? Dann könntest du die Buchse einfach austauschen. 

Bei Reichelt gibt es die zu kaufen.

USB AW-2 USB-Stecker A + B FireWire-Stecker - reichelt elektronik - Der Techniksortimenter - OnlineShop für Elektronik, Netbooks, PC-Komponenten, Kabel, Bauteile, Software & Bücher - ISO 9001:2000 Zertifiziert


----------



## TheRammbock (17. Juni 2010)

Soooo, Caseworld hat die komplette Plantine auch nicht. Wollte ich euch nur wissen lassen. 

@Rebel: Sind die doppelten Buchsen, ganz normal Standard. Aber ich dacht, ich könnt mir das löten ersparen ...


----------



## Stille (17. Juni 2010)

Schade.


----------

